# Thank God for this Forum!!



## Rosi I. S. Parker

Hola/Hello!
I want to thank this forum members and its creators for the *excellent* help it's been to me in helping me edit the Spanish translation of a recent project for the State Department (through a new client). it was a *rush* job!

*Bravo! *I will recommend this forum to everyone I know will make good use of it and be a blessing blessing to others, as well. 

Blessings to all,
Rosita


----------



## Grekh

Yo pienso lo mismo, este foro ha sido de gran ayuda para todos los que hacemos uso de él en nuestros quehaceres diarios de la traducción


----------



## Rosi I. S. Parker

Y que excelente español escriben aqui los miembros. Que gran ayuda ha sido para muchos... y para mi, especialmente, pues necesito mantener mi lengua nativa... Hablando tanto inglés, se me está olvidando, poco a poco. Y eso que me _hacto_ de excribirlo mejor que muchas traducciones que he visto por estos lados (EE. UU.).
Gracias a todos!
Rosita


----------



## Agró

Permítame corregir algunas cosas:


Rosi I. S. Parker said:


> Y qué excelente español escriben aquí los miembros. Qué gran ayuda ha sido para muchos... y para mí, especialmente, pues necesito mantener mi lengua nativa... Hablando tanto inglés, se me está olvidando, poco a poco. Y eso que me _hacto_ (jacto) de escribirlo mejor que muchas traducciones que he visto por estos lados (EE. UU.).
> !Gracias a todos!
> Rosita


Agró


----------



## Rosi I. S. Parker

... con mucho gusto, proceda Agró  : -)

Uy... ya vi... usted me corrigió el "hacto" donde usé la ache como jota. Hay, que pena, no? Muchisimas gracias, Agró.
Bendiciones,
Rosita


----------



## Godo159

Hay, que pena, no? Muchisimas gracias,
Ay, qué pena, ¿no? Muchísimas gracias,

Hay por ahí unas ayudas para poder escribir tildes, ñ, ¿, etc., que la verdad es que muchas veces ayudan a entender mejor lo que se dice.


----------



## Rosi I. S. Parker

Godo159 said:


> Hay por ahí unas ayudas para poder escribir tildes, ñ, ¿, etc., que la verdad es que muchas veces ayudan a entender mejor lo que se dice.



Ay, claro que si, debemos escribir lo mejor que podamos... Perdonen mis fallas por favor. Yo se como poner las tildes, las eñes y las diéresis, es solamente la falta de costumbre de escribir en español, pero me estaré esmerando (y es mucho más fácil en la Mac). Espero mejorar con la ayuda de este foro, ¿No?

Saludos,
-Rosita


----------



## shining_star2008

Hola,
solo quiero agradecer a todos por la estupenda idea de crear estos foros del idioma.
Son verdaderamente útiles para personas que queremos aprender. Lo mejor de todo es que quienes que lo conforman ayudan muchísimo y los moderadores están al pendiente de cualquier comentario.
Sentí la necesidad de escribir estas líneas por la gran utilidad que me ha dado el pertenecer a wordreference.

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## arfa

hi, Thanks for the forum and dictionaries,however, some dictionaries are incomplete, from the point of view of examples and provided contexts e.g. Russian,Romanian.


----------



## ewie

Those dictionaries are very recent additions to the 'catalogue', Arfa, and are still (so far as I know) _works in progress_


----------



## CodeAndBunny

Rosi I. S. Parker said:


> Hola/Hello!
> I want to thank this forum members and its creators for the *excellent* help it's been to me in helping me edit the Spanish translation of a recent project for the State Department (through a new client). it was a *rush* job!
> 
> *Bravo! *I will recommend this forum to everyone I know will make good use of it and be a blessing blessing to others, as well.
> 
> Blessings to all,
> Rosita



I was just thinking the same thing.  Thank goodness for this forum...it's helping me retain my French and teaching me more and more everyday.  Thank you to all of the forum members and the forums' creators for this wonderful resource and aide.


----------

